# Rodbuilders Start Up Kit Special



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I have two Rodbuilders Start Up Kits left in stock.

What I would like to do is offer them to someone new to rodbuilding or someone that's built a couple of rods but doesn't have the correct equipment to get started.

If you purchase the start up kit at regular price of 179.00, I'll will also add for 20.00 more the list of blank and components below. Total for all is 199.00 plus shipping to be determined when shipping label is calculated.

That's only 20.00 for a custom rod you can make for yourself.

1 - Castaway 6'5'' med action blank perfect for tossing topwaters and jigheads with a tail or grub.

1 - Casting or spinning reel seat Fuji Brand

1 - Set of Fuji Alconite Guides plus tip either spinning or casting.

1 - EVA or Cork split grip

You get everything pictured in the kit to build your very own rod.

To keep it fair,the first two that replies to this thread that says he wants it will get first crack at them. If anyone that doesn't follow through with the purchase the next person in line will be contacted.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Sweet deal for a couple of folks! Unlike some of the other sites, Lance seems to just charge actual shipping costs, rather than adding on a "handling" charge. It all adds up...


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Not a bad deal at all


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sweet Deal


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great deal for someone. Keep up the great work Lance.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I would like to have one. Thanks. Perfect timing.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I started out on that set up and like to use it now when I travel for practice wraps on a dowel. I just upgraded not long ago through Lance. Good deal for someone!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats a great kit. It's what I build mine on!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks Lance!! I'm looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Glen thanks very much for the purchase. I know once you get your first one under your belt you'll be hooked and coming up with all kinds of excuses why you need tombuild another rod.

Guys I have one kit left so if anyone's been on the fence about getting into this hobby nows the time by taking advantage of this great deal.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Good price!


----------



## Ace's High (Sep 29, 2012)

I woudl like to get the second kit if it is still available.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

You got it Mark. Thanks for the call this morning. I'm out of town today but will get it out to you on Friday.

I plan on getting a few more kits in the next couple of weeks so if anyone who was thinking about getting in on this offer just let me know either on this thread or pm.

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Was in the area and stopped by Swampland today had a great conversation, which really peaked my interest in the hobby! Thanks for taking some time out of your day to speak with me!


----------



## WesJ (Apr 12, 2010)

Dang, I would have jumped all over this, just a little too late I guess. I gotta watch this forum a little more often!

Wes


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Will be making another trip to Flex Coat in the coming month and will be stocking up on some more kits. I'll offer them the same as in my original post for as long as i have those blanks in stock.

Just keep checking this thread until you see an update from me.

Thanks for the interest.

Lance


----------



## RedsRule (Oct 31, 2012)

@ Swampland .... I am considering getting started in this hobby, after the holidays. I would like to start out hand wrapping. What would you suggest, as a beginner's station? I have seen 2 styles that I like. The first appears the rod is at table level, below chest high. The other appears that the rod is above the table, just below eye level, when sitting.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I know some that sit while wrapping and some that stand while wrapping. I prefer to sit. My table is 29" from the floor and I use an adjustable office chair.its very comfortable for me but when you get started try it out both ways and see which is better for you.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

*We're now ready to continue with our Start Up Special.*

Here's a copy of my original post below with a few changes. This offer is available to anyone, whether you're a beginner, hobby builder or pro.

You can post here if you're interested, send a PM or give me a call, whatever is your preference.

*If you purchase the start up kit at regular price of 179.00, I will also add for 20.00 more, the list of blank and components below. Total for all is 199.00 plus shipping to be determined when shipping label is calculated.*

*That's only 20.00 for a custom rod you can make for yourself.*

1 - Castaway 6'5'' med action blank perfect for tossing topwaters and jigheads with a tail or grub.

1 - Casting or spinning reel seat Fuji Brand

1 - Set of Fuji Alconite Guides plus tip either spinning or casting.

1 - EVA or Cork split grip

You get everything pictured in the kit to build your very own rod. Plus a rod kit with all components included to build yourself a rod that'll catch fish for you day in and day out.

All for 199.00 plus shipping to the lower 48 states.

Attached Images


----------

